# OMG projectile diarrhea...



## Howl (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, I came home from work today to find my 7 y/o JRT/chihuahua's crate, the walls, my bedside table, and my carpet covered in splattery diarrhea. Apparently he decided shooting it out just once side of the crate wasn't enough. I took him outside pretty quick and he projected some more (I'm serious about this projection thing...shoots straight out back about a foot in a line), then vomitted a couple of times. I cleaned everything up and he was acting normal, then really suddenly needed to go again and I wasn't quite fast enough, and shot some more out on my carpet. He hasn't had to go since then (about an hour), and is just taking a nap under the covers. He hasn't vomitted again either. 

He hasn't gotten into anything that I know of. He is crated at all times when I'm gone (my pups are destructive when left alone). His stools have actually been harder than normal lately, since I switched his food from Buffalo Blue Basic Ingredient Salmon to Nature's Choice Venison (he has pretty bad food allergies and wasn't doing well on the Buffalo Blue). Actually both the dogs have been having much harder stools. We did go on a hike a couple days ago, and I don't recall anything strange happening...he hates rivers/creeks/lakes/etc so he didn't go close to the water. I don't remember him eating anything weird. He's had a couple table scraps (and I mean tiny bits), like bits of grated cheese...the only weird thing there was he has had a couple tiny bits of pita bread (smaller than a finger nail). I work at a doggy daycare so I can imagine that I could have dragged something home, but I pretty much only work in boarding and no one in boarding has had weird stools at all (stress diarrhea, yes, but nothing out of the ordinary). My main job is as an apprentice dog groomer, but again, nothing wrong with the dogs. We're really strict on vaccines/vet checks/flea regiments etc. 

It's just so strangely sudden. He's had bad gas lately but I figured that was the food. 

So...the internet seems to suggest waiting 12 hours to see if Diarrhea goes away...which wouldn't be an issue for me if it wasn't getting all over my room! I can wait, and he doesn't seem like he's in bad shape otherwise, but what do you guys think? Emergency vet or wait and call the vet tommorrow? We just moved here (to Washington) and don't have a vet yet. Or...maybe benadryl, in case its an allergy?

Thanks! Sorry that was so long!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I wouldn't give Benadryl for diarrhea.

Offer him water. If possible I would boil some boneless, skinless chicken and rice and save the water. Cool the water, and offer him that to drink (as well as plain water), and give tiny meals of chicken and rice, and a teaspoon of plain yogurt.

Your biggest concern immediately, would be that he doesn't become hypoglycemic, or dehydrated which is easy to do with very small dogs. 

I'd check him for dehydration, by doing a "skin tent" test. Also check his gums, which should be moist and not "tacky". If you have a thermometer take his temp. Should be around 100-101. 

If he keeps throwing up, or having diarrhea tomorrow, I'd take him to a vet. Or if he seems dehydrated or has a temp above 102.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Aggie did the same thing a few days ago. not fun. Try adding some rice to his food to help out, or green beans/pumpkin. Also, dogs can have pepto bismal so we give aggie the chewable kind when her tummy is upset. Another thing is making sure they stay hydrated so any days of diarrhea aggie has we put pedialyte in her bowl in place of water or with her water.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I would not feed this dog ANYTHING for at least 12 hours if possible. I know you have to be careful with some very small dogs. If you don't go to the vet, I would go to a health food store, and get slippery elm powder. This is a natural substance that is a great soother of the mucus membranes and the lining of the digestive tract. Start back on the bland type diets mentioned.


----------

